# This is a curious beast



## herman1rg (Oct 2, 2017)

Convair XB-53 by Fantastic Plastic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2017)

That it is


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 2, 2017)

Odd duck for sure!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)

Technical leap for sure.


----------

